# Similar Product to Osta RX for PCT?



## jhawkin1 (Dec 24, 2015)

IronMagLabs still carry product? I don't see Osta RX listed. Anything I can take in place during my PCT?

Thanks,
Jhawk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 22, 2016)

jhawkin1 said:


> IronMagLabs still carry product? I don't see Osta RX listed. Anything I can take in place during my PCT?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jhawk
> ...



Clomid works.

Though my store carries IML Osta Rx still, as do some other retailers.

www.gymntonic.com


----------

